# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  ~*~Sign of Allah: Torture in a grave~*~

## Hunain

In this photo 18-year old young Arab boy who died in one of the hospitals of Oman. The boy died in hospital and was buried under the Islamic law on the same day after obligatory ablution of the body. However after funeral the father doubted the diagnosis of doctors and wanted to identify the true reason of his death. The corpse of the boy had been dug out from the grave within 3 hours after his funeral as his father insisted to know the truth.


Relatives and his friends shocked when they saw the corpse. He was completely different within 3 hours. He turned grey as if he was a very old man, with traces of obvious tortures and the most severe beating, with the broken bones of hands and legs, with the edges broken and pressed into a body. 
All of his body and face were full of bruise. The open eyes-showed hopeless fear and pain. The blood obviously indicated that the boy has been subjected to the most severe torture. 

Close relatives of the dead boy approached Muslim Scholars who have unequivocally declared that it is the result of torture in grave; which Allah (Azzawajal) and Prophet Muhammad (Sallullaho Taala Allahi Wasullum) have warned. 
The shocked father of the boy has admitted that his son was spoilt child, did not obey his parent, did not do Salat (Prayers / Namaz) and had a carefree way of life, having involved in different sins. 

Every person after death comes across tests in the tomb, except Shaheed who died in the way of Allah. This is first test which the person comes across after death but before the Doomsday. 


We find in Hadis of Prophet Muhammad (Sallullaho Taala Allahi Wasullum):
- After burial of dead person his soul will return to his body, then two Angels will come, Munkar and Nakir, and will ask: "Who is your Lord?" he will answer: "my Lord - Allah ". Then they will ask: "What is your religion?" he will answer: "My religion - Islam". Then they will ask him: "Who that person who has been sent to you?" he will answer: "He is the Prophet of Allah ". Then they will ask him: "How do you know?" He will answer: "I read the Book of Allah and trusted Him.
And then from heavens the voice will come: " My Slave has told the truth, lay it to bed from Paradise and open the Gate of Paradise " - then it will be full of pleasure and he begins to feel pleasures of the paradise, and his grave becomes spacious, that eyes can reach. 
The Prophet of Allah Muhammad (Sallullaho Taala Allahi Wasullum) said about the sinners. After burial of dead person his soul will return to the body, then two Angels will come and ask, "Who is your Lord?" he will answer: "I do not know". Then they will ask: " Who that person who has been sent to you?" he again will answer: I "do not know" - and then from the sky the voice will come: "he told a lie, Put him into a box from fire and open before it the Gate of a hell ! "- than it will be captured with heat of the hell, and his grave becomes narrow and the edges will be compressed. 
In Hadis it is also said, that Angels will severely beat the sinners during interrogation in the tomb and this torture will be awful. It is informed also, that our Messenger (Sallullaho Taala Allahi Wasullum) supplicated to Allah to protect Him from tortures of the grave and asked other people to do so. 
The Prophet (Sallullaho Taala Allahi Wasullum) said: " The grave is the first stage of the hereafter. If a person is saved from its torment, then what comes after it is really easy. If one is not saved from it, what follows is really severer." (Ibn Maja)
The Prophet (Sallullaho Taala Allahi Wasullum) said: " I have never seen a more horrible sight than that of the grave. " (Ibn Maja, Al Termizi)
This true story of 18-year old young Arab boy is an eye opener for Momins - true believers and for others nothing but a horror story as their hearts are sealed by Allah. They look but do not see, listen but do not hear? 


This story was translated from Arabic language into English. Thats why I apologize for mistake in translation.

----------


## Muzna

I am speechless, May Allah(swt) keep all of us in His Amman and show all of us right path and keep us away from Shaitan

----------


## RAHEN

:ast;   :Frown:  Allah sab ko hidayat de. I waz bit going off my religion values but diz one haz brought me back to my origin. i can only pray for dis boy ke iske azab kam ho gaye.
Allah humme maaf farma plzzzz.

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## sameer Husnain

DON'T SAY THANKS FOR THIS POST ...COZ I THINK WE MUST SHARE THIS TYPE MESSGE/POSTTO ALL IF WE KNOW ...BUT IF WANNA SAY ANYTHING SO SAY JUST 
JAZAK ALLAH...

----------


## RAHEN

JazakAllah for sharing this post.
Thanks 4 advice

----------


## Roshni

Allah miyian iski maghfirat kare, Ameen.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Astaghfirullah..  :Frown:

----------


## mytonse

sry i couldnt see the snaps..

but the story is giving me creeps and hence strenthening my iman...

may the person receive forgiveness from Allah!!

Jazakallah..

P.S.--I am bit short on Urdu..What does Magfirat mean ??

----------


## Aaminah

i cant see the pix :S

----------


## bilal1984

i cant see the pictures can you kindly please send them to the following email address bilalnabeel@gmail.com. i am sure u will have them saved on ur pc thanks in advance

----------


## lion92usa

ASSALAMUALAIKUM AAAAAALL

PLZ CAN SOMEONE ATTACH THE PICTURES AND EMAIL ME.....I CAN NEITHER SEE THEM NOR OPEN THEM HERE.....I CAN HARDLY WAIT!!

----------


## lion92usa

BTW...I FORGOT TO GIVE ME EMAIL...

lion92usa@gmail.com

----------


## imported_admin



----------


## Sonhal

ye pic tou bohat scary hain main tou inhain nahi dekh pai or na he kesi ka post parh pai mujhay tu dar lagta hai ...... Allah muaffi day .... pata nahi kia hai .....

----------


## mytonse

Sallam All,

I was terrised by the story enough...

A warning may do better


"Weak Hearts stay Away"

----------


## Endurer

May Allah salvage us from all of these horrendous stages after death. Ameen
[hr:5d4635f377]
Yes a warning should come along at the very top of this topic, preferably in the topic title.

----------


## mytonse

Endurer! Why not ask Admin??

----------


## falconfury2000

Wow guys. thanks for making me awake again. i saw the snaps but i dont feel much good now but i certainly feel stronger by faith. let those people view this stuff who are offending us and who dont know much about Islam.wow!!! if thats the dead body of an Arab boy , what will happen to the Body of George bush?. UFFFF. i cant imagine!!!!. i mean hes literally killed BILLIONs just for oil. and other resources. and thats nothing as compared to the arab boy. Unbelievable yarr!just simply Unbelievable!.

----------


## mytonse

Hearing Good that u got stronger by faith..Encouragement and no..to all of us and special thanks to the orignator !!

----------


## simple2

Astaghfirullah! Allah give all of us the right knowledge and Iman.

----------


## simple2

Allah maaf karay.

----------


## pm246f

*I hate to tell you but . . .*

If you look very carefully, the "boy" in this picture is actually a blonde woman laying on a gourney in a corroner's office. She has been dead for some time as putrification has begun it's thing. You can see the the whole picture at Rotten.com under "Blond - Early stages of decomposition". Sorry guys, you have been decieved.

----------

